# Peter Comley



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Peter Comley lost his wife Carol on Thursday 6 September


----------



## Kurt Sykes (Feb 28, 2008)

Our condolences to the Comley Family. 
She is one of the good ones that has left us to soon. 

Kurt


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

What sad news.

I have never met Peter or his wife, but I have had many dealings with him as my primary dealer for track and live steam equipment.

My sincerest condolences to Peter and his family.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Sad news indeed. Carol was a very nice lady. Our deepest condolences to Pete and his family.


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

This is truly terrible news. My deepest condolences to Pete and his family.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, my thoughts are with you. 

Larry


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Pete, 

Please accept our most heartfelt sympathies for your loss. 
Our thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Carol will be missed!


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Very sad news, my condolences to Pete and his family.


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, my condolences.


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

As with many others on this forum, I have had a warm relationship with Pete. My sympathies to him and his family. 
Jim Coplan


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jim Overland on 07 Sep 2012 10:21 AM 
Peter Comley lost his wife Carol on Thursday 6 September Ryan and I had the pleasure at the NSS and Diamonhead steam up to become acquainted with Peter and Carol. We send our condolences to Peter for his loss.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

My heartfelt sympathies and condolences to Pete. I too have met he and Carol at the NSS. Both will be in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

called home to be with Jesus

no more pain

only peace

.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter, 

It has been a pleasure to get to know you and Carol at NSS. My condolences and prayers to you on your loss. 

Alan Redeker


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh my..... That is very sad news... 

My sincere condolences, Peter. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

My sincere condolences, Peter. Truely a sad moment. 

Chester Louis SA #64 
Hampshire County Narrow Gauge


----------



## nsimpson (Mar 15, 2010)

Very sorry to hear of your loss, Pete... 

Neil Simpson.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete,

She will be in my prayers.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Our condolences, Peter. She will be missed.


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear.
My condolences Peter.

Craig Griffin


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

*Pete, my sincerest condolences regarding your loss of Carol*. You and your family will be in my prayers.

Will


----------



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

Pete, a few of us had a steamup in North Vancouver today and Carol's passing was commented on with sadness. There were fond memories of happier moments of Carol and you, and even a humourous one of a burning tree in your yard and Carol's reaction. 

Our condolences to you and your family. 
Myron


----------



## johnhmccauley (Oct 28, 2010)

Very sorry to hear of you loss. 

John McCauley


----------



## Two Foot Cal (Aug 3, 2008)

Our condolences to Pete and his family. Very Sad to hear of this.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I only met them once at Diamondhead but have enjoyed dealing with them. All my track is Sunset Valley. My condolances to Pete and his family.


----------

